# Which is the best/most sustained wheel sealant?



## szabibmw (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi all,
I read a lot of this topic but i can not decide.

Which is the best or most sustained wheel sealant?

I'm looking for a product which protect my rims for 3-4 months (at winter).
Finish kare Hi-temp wax or CG max coat wheel guard, Poorboys Wheel Sealant, 
Autoglym Wheel Protector or which stuff the most recommended ?

Thanks for help!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I would go with Finish kare...a thorough decon, clean and a good IPA wipedown is needed prior for best durability. Youll easily get 3 months out of it.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Poorboys didn't last long and that was with three coats!


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Have been using AF mint rims. One application (one layer) has lasted about a month so far.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

One coat of collinate 845 lasted all last winter for me. It says wax on bottle but it's a sealant


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

C5 Wheel Armour from Gtechniq.
Full De-contamination and prep first then apply for the best results.

John


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

For just a wheel sealant I'd have to say EZ car care's extremely underrated product imho. Out and out protection it has to be Gyeon Q2 Rim.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ODK Momentum if you're looking for a wax.
Very easy to use and super durable.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If we're using sealant in the widest sense, a coating like Gtechniq C5, Carpro DLUX, Gyeon Rim is going to leave most other products for dust. That said, you need to get the prep just right for these types of products, if you need something that is not quite as demanding then I would give FK1000P a go. It's doing a grand job on Mum's Jazz, and those things are murder on their front wheels because the pads dust so much.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

FK1000P has worked well for me in the past with between 3 and 6 months durability. Gtechniq wheel armor on the other hand is in its own league. Protection should last between 1-2 years.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

make sue the wheels are clean first and use raceglaze nano wheel seal. 2 layers will give you 6 months easily just spray it on leave for 5 mins then buff and do another layer 1h later


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

C5 been On for 11 months still going


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As above C5 still going strong.


----------



## luke.sk (Sep 25, 2016)

Collinite 845 is great for wheel protection and gives a nice shine on paintwork


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

C5 for me been on for 12 months and great. What are people views on using a wax on top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> C5 for me been on for 12 months and great. What are people views on using a wax on top?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put 845 on top of C4 for bit of extra bling won't do any harm.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> I put 845 on top of C4 for bit of extra bling won't do any harm.


I have some wheel wax, for the life of me I cant remember what it called. Think the 6 beers are not helping. I was thinking of putting a coat or 2 on tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just remembered it's Bilberry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well don't drink it


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

luke.sk said:


> Collinite 845 is great for wheel protection and gives a nice shine on paintwork
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here, goes on really well and has great gloss.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> Well don't drink it


It is Christmas. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 - I get 2 years out of it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Used Mint Rims for a while but left me unimpressed. Started using fk1000p and it's just much better. 2-3 months durability and much easier to use than the mint rims. You get 4x as much fk1000p for £2 cheaper... no brainer really.


----------



## BradleeBennett (Sep 4, 2016)

I've enjoyed using mint rims but 1000p is definitely the most economic choice for me


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Mints rims I agree can be beaten but it is a real easy product to use and looks good. Coatings like dlux and gtechniq would be the way to go. DLUX has been great for me.


----------

